# another mod



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I was looking at another make of trailer and saw that they had a shelf/ cabnet in the queen slide over the bed, liked the idea. Built one that mounts on the wall and measures 8 tall x 4 deep x 58 long, it is above our heads and gives us somewhere to store books and put my glasses at night, also put in a reading light and hard wired it to the existing fixture. The whole thing weighs 8lbs and matches the existing cabnets, sorry no plans this was a design and build unit.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Post Pictures...


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I can't figure out how to post any pics? can someone tell me how and where? need help


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am not sure how to post pictures but I know that Vern is working on a new photo gallery tool that we can use to post pictures. Not sure when it will be done however.

I am really looking forward to seeing your mods.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great idea! 
I'd like to know how/what you used to mount it?
Love to see pics as well!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

With my carpentering abilities, I don't think I'd want anything too heavy on a shelf I built over my head.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

Great idea! How is it fastened to the wall?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

It was very easy to anchor it to the wall. The studs run 16 inches on center starting at the opening to the bed and there is a alum. stud at ceiling level which extends down aprox. 11/2 inches. I made the cabnet part 32 inches long, wished I had made it 38, anyways I built a box with the frame on the outside and put a clete along the top and bottom back then screwed the shelf onto the cabnet. Then I simply screwed into the top alum stud in 3 places and into the vertical stud, if I had made it 38 inches I could have caught 2 vertical studs rather then 1. For the reading light I put a hole just behide the cabnet door lip and pulled in new wire from the existing light, this is about a 6 inch pull of wire and I used a old extension cord (14/3) , then I stapled the wires inside of the cabnet and installed the new light on the bottom. I used 8 inch wide bull nosed base molding for the shelf, door,and sides of the box. Used mdf 1x2's for the frame, every thing is screwed and glued then primed and painted semi-gloss white out of a can, smoother that way. Very inexpensive shelf/cabnet materials cost aprox. $20.00, the light fixture from kampers korner was $35.00,ouch. Hope this helps explain a little better.


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

aplvlykat,
Thanks for the information. Thats the first thing my wife wants me to do or was it lengthen the shower hose or was it , you get the idea. I'm afraid to look at the list it keeps getting longer. 
Maybe you can help with this question. How do you locate the studs? I tried a stud finder but couldn't get a "good" reading with it? Thought about trying a magnet, any thoughts would help. Thanks again JMH712


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I had the shelf built and knew aprox where it was to mount, tapped on the wall, got a aprox. location for stud the took a small drill along the top and drilled the wood on both sides untill I located the first stud used level and marked stud for lower mounting then measured from there and repeated the process, the shelf covers the series of little holes. good luck with the honey does.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

Great Idea







Really would be interested in seeing pictures. Is there a lip on to stop stuff from falling off?

Thor


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Thor,

Yes there is a lip along the front. It has been a while since I built this thing so I had to think on that one. I tried to keep it as light as possible and as simple as possible. Basically all I did was build a frame and nail the flat wood on the inside but only on the two sides. Let the back, top, and bottom open. To make the shelf rip it down to what ever size pleases you( I think I made mine 6"wide x52" long), nail and glue a 3/4' piece to the bottom front, makes it look better. Screw the box on to the shelf, install top lip from box to corners and around. Putty all holes,gaps and whatever then sand and primer and paint, I used semi-gloss white spray paint only because it goes on smoother. Oh I forgot the door, use the same material as the shelf, it already has bull nose cut into it on two sides, take a belt sander or rotor and cut in other two bull noses to match.

Materials
1) 10' MDF base plate with bullnose edges -- pre-primed
2) 20' MDF 1" x 2"-- pre-primed
3) misc finish nails and screws
4) glue and wood putty
5) semi-gloss spray paint
6) piano hinge- 24"

Good luck it really wasn't that hard to build, Kirk


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Kirk if you have photos let me know I'd be more than happy to upload them to my pics folder for everyone to see. Webshots is another great place to post photos too. I'd love to see this, something that the KZ Frontiers have that I would like to have to store books and flashlights when camping.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, I took some close-up pic's and put them in the photo gallery. This is just the way I came up with doing this, There could be a easier way, any other idea's. Kirk


----------

